# Need Help! Cylinder Misfire



## Caribmon71 (Apr 22, 2005)

I'm in the middle of a deal with a potential buyer and all of a sudden, the Touareg crapped out on me.
I started losing power, the vehicle started to vibrate and the engine started sounding like it came off a real old American car. Immediately after that, I got the yellow engine light; first flashing, then solid. It does it every time I start the vehicle now. First the yellow engine flashes, then it goes solid. I scanned it with Vag-Com, and this is what I get:
Address 01: Engine Labels: 4D0-907-560-AXQ.LBL
Part No SW: 4D0 907 560 DA HW: 8E0 907 560
Component: 4.2L V8/5V G 0010
Coding: 0007875
Shop #: WSC 65728
2 Faults Found:
16684 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected
P0300 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - MIL ON
16689 - Cylinder 5: Misfire Detected
P0305 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - MIL ON Readiness: 0000 0000
I just swapped out all 8 spark plugs (royal pita) for brand new NGK Iridium units. All of the plugs looked light brownish/ashy, except for one, which was black with wet oil on it. I believe it was number 5. If you're standing facing the engine, it is the plug closest to the right front of your body (closest to the driver's side headlight, as oposed to the firewall or the passenger side headlight).
After changing all 8 spark plugs, the problem has failed to go away. My dumb ass put everything back together without first trying to swap one of the... (I don't even know what they are called... the long plug that connects to the spark plug itself?) onto a different cylinder and then re-vagging to see if the fault remains or moves to the new cylinder along with the thing-a-majig plug.
Any ideas? What can cause this?
It's probably my fault. Maybe this will help diagnose. Several months ago I swapped out my air filters (2 on my V8) for K&N drop in units. While fighting with the passenger side airbox, I broke off the little hose (vacuum line?) which is directly under the big hose with the mass air flow sensor. I used some epoxy to re-attach it.
Lately (several weeks prior to the major issue), whenever I stopped the car, as with a traffic light or while checking my mailbox, I heard a small miss every few seconds. The night it finaly crapped out on me, I noticed the "fix" had completely detached from the airbox. So I'm not sure what happened. Unfiltered air entered the airbox and/or unfiltered air was sucked in (if a vacuum line) by the vacuum line.
Does this help? Does anyone have any idea. I'm thinking that it might be either the mass air flow sensor became contaminated, or that thing-a-majig plug on cylinder 5 is bad.
Remember, the airbox which cracked is on the passenger side, the oiled up and burnt spark plug came off the drivers side, closest to the bumber.
Thanks for your help.


_Modified by Caribmon71 at 3:54 AM 7-3-2007_


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Need Help! Cylinder Misfire (Caribmon71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Caribmon71* »_
(I don't even know what they are called... the long plug that connects to the spark plug itself?) 
While fighting with the passenger side airbox, I broke off the little hose (vacuum line?) which is directly under the big hose with the mass air flow sensor. I used some epoxy to re-attach it.


Those long things that connect to the spark plugs are called ignition coils. My guess is you need 8 new ones. VW has upgrded the coils since your Touareg was built - the latest part# is 077 905 115 M which replaced part# 077 905 115 J which is on your engine. They have a MSRP of $31.40, but can be had for $22.98 each from 1st VW Parts.
That little hose on the airbox is the line that feeds incoming air to your onboard air compressor - should not be related to the misfire issue. However, if not attached, unfiltered air is allowed to enter the engine - bad juju.
According to VW, the only plug recommended for the V8 is the Bosch FGR 7 KQE 0 - VW part# 101 905 615 A. The NGK's may be OK, but if your problem persists after replacing the coils, I'd look at putting in spec plugs.
Now the tough love (sorry, people).
The problem could be something else (MAF?) caused by the K&N filters.
If you are a diehard K&N filter supporter, then pretend I didn't say anything and carry on.
Let us know how it works out.
HTH


----------



## jinxegg (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Need Help! Cylinder Misfire (Caribmon71)*

It seems that you need a new ignition coil on this cylinder.
The others seem to work fine, so don't bother messing with them until the problem occurs again. It will be gone by then anyway.
Since I had the Treg I had to change two of them, on cyl.1 and 6, so don't worry too much about it.


----------



## insguy (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: Need Help! Cylinder Misfire (henna gaijin)*

It's not the K&N filters. http://knfilters.com/faq.htm#7
I can't say what's up with the oily plug, but my money's on the ignition coils. I just replaced a set at 58k miles and couldn't believe the amount of corrosion I found. My problem started the same way...engine shuddering, flashing CEL. New coils and spark plugs fixed it.


----------



## Caribmon71 (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks, everyone! I went back down, took that side appart and pulled the coil and swapped it with the one on cylinder #6. Vagged, cleared fault codes, reset and revagged. Voila! Misfire moved to cylinder #6. I rushed out to my VW dealer with a jar of Vaseline in hand (to mediate the imminent prison rape I was about to face) and the AMEX in the other.
The coil set me back about $52 with tax. Not as bad as the poor sucker right before me who paid over $30 for an (an... as in only one... 1) NGK Iridium Laser (r series?) for his V6 Touareg. By the way he walked out of there, I could tell he forgot to bring his Vaseline with him. Idiot!
I paid $7 for mine at Pep Boys last night. Mine were I series (I think). Anyway, I swapped it out right in the lot and the problem disappeared right away. Cleared the fault codes, reset and re-vagged... All gone. Feels even better than before. I guess I just failed to react to the warning sign the vehicle had been giving me for some time now (the missing at idle).
Thanks for your input! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Caribmon71 at 6:43 PM 7-3-2007_


----------



## Caribmon71 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: Need Help! Cylinder Misfire (henna gaijin)*

By the way, the part number for the ignition coil I purchased was not part# 077 905 115 J or even part# 077 905 115 M, as stated by Henna Gaijin. It was part# 077 905 115 S. I wonder if there is any difference?


----------



## insguy (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: (Caribmon71)*

Next time try 1stvwparts.com. Genuine VW parts at a substantial discount from the vaseline level you'll get from the dealer's parts department. As I recall, I bought the full set of 6 coils for about $160. They're here in Washington, but seem to turn orders around quickly.


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Need Help! Cylinder Misfire (Caribmon71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Caribmon71* »_By the way, the part number for the ignition coil I purchased was not part# 077 905 115 J or even part# 077 905 115 M, as stated by Henna Gaijin. It was part# 077 905 115 S. I wonder if there is any difference?

Glad it worked out for you








Thanks for the heads up on the new upgraded part# http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: (Caribmon71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Caribmon71* »_...Feels even better than before...

It must be the Vaseline.


----------



## nltomba (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (leebo)*

I had the same problem at 52k with my V8
This is a recommendations to all 04 touareg owners. Call 1stvwparts and order them All 6 or 8 of them and do not get caught having to buy them from your dealer at 2 1/2 times the price (mine did not even carry in stock)
I am 99% sure it is going to happen to yours, and it always happens at a moment that it is very inconvenient.
If the car is still under warranty have them checked and or replaced


----------



## nltomba (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (nltomba)*

The airbox thing happened to me too.
the dealer wanted over $300 for a new box so JB weld and I are good friends and it holds up well


----------



## Caribmon71 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: (nltomba)*

I forgot to mention JB Weld. That stuff is great. I used it the second time around to attach the air hose (line) back to the box. It seems to be holding up pretty well. I've used that stuff on a motorcycle engine which cracked on a fall and was leaking oil. Problem solved. I've even used it to refill and re-tap a large hole during an AR15 project build. That thing is still holding up, even in full... Never mind.








Anyway, thanks to everyone! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

